# Any guesses on raft life left...



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

I know these questions get posted from time to time but here's another one. Boat with obvious UV damage. Wild guesses on if this is worth buying cheap? 

I'd be able to store indoors and it would be my backup boats backup, meaning I'd use it on my local day trip runs only. Probably get no more than 10 hours of sun a year. I also don't use a trailer when I drive to Rivers, I very loosely fold my rafts in half or thirds and lay them in the back of my truck and then inflate and set them up. They get very little sun time for a raft.

I would definitely 303 it religiously.

It's an Aire 143e and I really want to try it compared to my Puma.

































Thoughts?


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Soap and water doesn’t lie.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

alexisfire02 said:


> I know these questions get posted from time to time but here's another one. Boat with obvious UV damage. Wild guesses on if this is worth buying cheap?
> 
> I'd be able to store indoors and it would be my backup boats backup, meaning I'd use it on my local day trip runs only. Probably get no more than 10 hours of sun a year. I also don't use a trailer when I drive to Rivers, I very loosely fold my rafts in half or thirds and lay them in the back of my truck and then inflate and set them up. They get very little sun time for a raft.
> 
> ...


I have an old Aire 14D that has cracks like that which showed up 4 plus years ago. Still use a few times a year and holds air like a champ. Cracks really haven't gotten any bigger either with copious amounts of 303. 

What is the price?


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Soap and water doesn’t lie.


I'd be getting it shipped. I can't see it.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

mr. compassionate said:


> I have an old Aire 14D that has cracks like that which showed up 4 plus years ago. Still use a few times a year and holds air like a champ. Cracks really haven't gotten any bigger either with copious amounts of 303.
> 
> What is the price?


$800 plus shipping


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

My guess would be 100+ days if you 303 and keep out of the sun when not in use.


----------



## Keenanwid (Jul 6, 2018)

I pick my Super Puma with cracks like that form 4corners boat swap couple years back. 4 season with taking it on Caratract, Deso, Middle Fork Salmon, Main Salmon ect. Still running strong.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

alexisfire02 said:


> $800 plus shipping


I'd say that's plenty fair is shipping isn't much.


----------



## Big Splash (Sep 13, 2021)

What do we win if we guess correct, price is right rules? In that case: 4 years, 232 days, 16 hours, 4 min, 32 seconds.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

In the second picture, you can see an exposed crack where he took the rope off. Is that a concern? It looks a bit worse than all the rest of the cracks forming.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

what’s the seller saying for air retention time? Hours?days?months? it doesn’t mean they aren’t lying but it’s a start since you can’t check it in person.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> Soap and water doesn’t lie.


How well does that even work with Aire?



griz said:


> what’s the seller saying for air retention time? Hours?days?months? it doesn’t mean they aren’t lying but it’s a start since you can’t check it in person.


Just says holds air. I'll prod that more. 

It does have a New bladder in the floor as well.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

“Says it holds air” means may be= 💩. Soap and water don’t lie. Works on all inflatable boats.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> “Says it holds air” means may be= 💩. Soap and water don’t lie. Works on all inflatable boats.


But with an Aire thats just going to tell you that the bladder is good right? That's fixable in a worst case scenario. The UV damage on the shell isn't, so thats really my concern.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If the rag you use wipe down boat with soapy water turns the color of the boat you’ll have your answer. Also check the zippers by opening them. They can get clogged with debris and scum so bad they will no longer function.


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

It's my understanding that with Aires bladder system that the cracking isn't as big of a deal as it would be on a Hypalon or PVC boat, it could theoretically crack all the way through and still hold air. As long as the bladders are in good shape I bet you could slap some patches over the real bad spots, or even hit them with some system 6 coating and get a couple more years out of it, especially with light use and good care. My buddy bought an Aire cat that looked far worse than this and got about two more seasons out of it, we even took it down Lodore. For $800 it's probably worth your gamble. Even if you only get one season out of it you lost about what you'd pay for a ski pass these days and you've gotta buy them every damn year.

I'd still listen to the old heads if they say different I guess. Wisdom trumps theory.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

It’s an AIRE..soo the shell really isn’t that big of an issue. That part of the boat doesn’t hold air. It’s the bladder on the inside. You can patch and repair that outside for years. My guess is that boat has many year still left in her. With minimal cost..That’s if the bladder is in good shape.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

There no amount of TLC that'll bring that PVC back. If it's been kept inflated most of it's life, I'd have concerns rolling it.

That said the E series are my favorite boat Aire makes and there could be some years left in her. I'd offer $500 and if you don't get it, no sweat.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

My 16 year old Aire 156R developed cracks just like those a few years ago. I thought about putting patches or chafe strips over and under the cracks. I contacted an authorized Aire repair shop, and after consultations with Aire they said it was unlikely to help because glue doesn't really hold when the PVC is that damaged.

My boat holds air and the inner bladders are fine, but I treat it like those parts of the outer shell are going to be basically unpatchable other than stitching it shut. I basically treat it like a shitty dory now - I won't run anything in it where I am likely to hit rocks or logs. I have 60+ days on the water since the cracks developed, but they are just on Deso, Yampa, Westwater, Ruby/Horsethief, San Juan, and Green below flaming gorge. 

I don't think I would take it down the Grand Canyon again. I'm planning on getting a few more seasons out of it while my daughter is still young and plenty thrilled by Deso, and then I plan to upgrade to a new Hypalon boat. I'm pretty down on PVC boats now after it cracked after only a dozen years. Rolling it doesn't make the cracks any worse, though I wouldn't want to roll it when it is cold.


----------



## alexisfire02 (6 mo ago)

I live down the street from Aire so I went and showed them the pictures. 

 They won't comment on potential life left.
They can't fix PVC in that condition.
Said future rolling should not make it worse unless done when extremely cold.


----------

